# Tips for cleaning metal rolling stock wheels?



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I did a search and didn't find anything that seemed relevant. 

I just cleaned the wheels on my two main locomotives and notice that some of my metal-wheeled passenger coaches have a small amount of crud on the wheels--I assume from crushed bugs. In any event, does anyone have a good method for cleaning these aside from a q-tip/toothbrush?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I cut thin strips of green or maroon scotch bright pads and use those to clean wheels. The maroon pads are more abrasive.

Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

chuck n said:


> I cut thin strips of green or maroon scotch bright pads and use those to clean wheels. The maroon pads are more abrasive.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks, Chuck.

I assume you turn the wheels by hand? Do you clean them on the trucks, or off? I have some cleaning /polishing discs that attach to a drill motor that I thought about trying, but it would mean pulling the wheels off the cars, I think.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I leave them in the truck and turn by hand.

If your cars are lighted by track power, the crud on the wheels could be residue from small arcing.

The pads are good at removing that residue.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use a "wet pad" Swiffer, it has something like 409 / Fantastic on the pad, water based grease cutter, wipe the rails as the cars run... the moisture left on the rails will cause the dirty wheels to transfer the muck to the rails, which you wipe up... 

I noticed this when I had cleaned the rails and the rails got dirty right away after running a train.. after running a while and wiping the rails again, the wheels of the cars got clean... wow, really easy, and just a wipe of the rails every so often...

Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Support the freight or passenger car upside down (I find my lap is good for this!). Use a soft brass wire or nylon strand burnishing/cleaning wheel in a mini-drill, at medium speed, held slightly off-parallel so that it both spins the wheels and and cleans them. Works a treat!

Nick


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*for metal wheels and sideframes...*

I've recently cleaned all the wheels on my F-scale passenger cars (all metal wheels and sideframes), and I used q-tips dipped in enamel thinner. Turned out all the crud dissolved or was lossened by the thinner and then wiped clean with a fresh q-tip. No problem keeping the thinner off the painted sideframes and even if a bit gets on there, it won't take the paint off if you just let it dry. Frankly, I was a bit surprised and thought I'd need to resort to an abrasive, but this turned out to be way less work.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mineral spirits and a paper towel.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I only run live steam, so oil is a constant issue. I use citrus "Wet Ones" to clean wheels and loco. I try and keep a tub of them in my run box.

Larry


----------

